# Best Air Intake on Ebay



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey guys,

I dont feel like spending the money on a JWT pop charger so i was wondeirng if anyone could tell me which one of these is the best ebay air intake..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2437021821

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2436871427

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33659&item=2436873113

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If you want a true CAI you need both of those types offered. The short one with the fittings on it is the MAF to TB pipe since it includes a filter, it would be a WAI. The long one is the MAF to filter pipe. Combine the two and you have a CAI. Then you'll have a spare filter that you could sell to someone else. For $103 shipped total for both that's not a bad deal I guess, but what does a GA16 CAI normally cost? My only reservations would be what diameter is the piping and what lengths? Whatever hotshot or AEM uses for theirs is what I'd look for. You could spend $103 and although you'd lower your intake temps, you might not have the gains you would get from a reputable CAI. I don't think you can go wrong with the WAI, but the longer one, I'd want to see what length, diameter and what kind of bend it has before I bought it. And considering it's listed for numerous cars, you know it wasn't designed for your engine specifically. I wouldn't compare a JWT pop charger to these either, we're talking night and day difference in quality not to mention the HP gains. I'd make my own out of 2.5" mandrel bent exhaust piping before I'd pay $103 for those. You could copy a hotshot setup exactly and have similar gains.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, so what about the third one? and if i get something made, woudl i need a filter and adapter?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

wait so if i get any of those three, where will the sensor go?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Dude don't get cheap.... "you pay to play" Boost boy....


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

What sensor, the MAF? The maf goes between that short pipe and the long one. The second and third products are basically WAI's, they're the TB to MAF pipe and a filter, that's it. For a CAI you'd need the first product and the second/third. But like I said, the length, diameter and bends of those will have the most impact on whether or not they give you any gains. The colder air is one thing, but the velocity and harmonics of the piping make as much difference, if not more.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, i just now got it. TY V V M!!!! so basically what i need to do is go to ebay and get one of those really cheap 10 dollar cones w/ adaptors correct? or are they so friggin shittie that i should go buy a k&N or axcel?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *ok, i just now got it. TY V V M!!!! so basically what i need to do is go to ebay and get one of those really cheap 10 dollar cones w/ adaptors correct? or are they so friggin shittie that i should go buy a k&N or axcel? *


I bought one of the cheap wai and it works great. I can pick up k&n cone filters here locally for 35$ so wai for 65$ not bad...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

which one is the WAI again?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *which one is the WAI again? *


All of those are...

I have a feeling even though they look different they are all going to end up being the same piece. One of the pics say "actuall item may vary from the picture..." They are all warm air intakes... I've yet to see a cheap cai for the sentra's. I've seen them for the 240's but no sentra.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Your going to need one of these for some of the kits that don't include one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2437351491


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i now get it...i need this adapter http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2437351491 with this filter http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2436871427 correct?


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

Have you emailed the seller to get your questions answered?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah, i just sent one off


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *i now get it...i need this adapter http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2437351491 with this filter http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2436871427 correct? *


If your looking for a cheap intake.. this is it order those two things and your set. I have exactly that except mine didn't come w/ a filter.. i have a place racing filter.. which is ugly as sin but it works...


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *If your looking for a cheap intake.. this is it order those two things and your set. I have exactly that except mine didn't come w/ a filter.. i have a place racing filter.. which is ugly as sin but it works... *



I would go with you on the uglyness of the PRF, its ugly, but it works well. Not exactily what i would want on myne, but it was there at the time and it works and sounds nasty.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2436871427


That is the one I bought last April. My car pulls a little better in the mid and top range compared to stock.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Best Air Intake on Ebay*



harris81 said:


> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2436871427
> 
> 
> That is the one I bought last April. My car pulls a little better in the mid and top range compared to stock. *


Harris... do you have a header? I put an exaust on my car... felt a little more top end, put my header on next... I felt a little more top end, rpm band lengthened a bit. Then I put on the intake... and the header and intake together make the biggest difference... not only does it sound mean, but the header wants to suck air through and the header and intake complement each other greatly. I was pleasantly suprised after being a little disappointed w/ a header alone.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

No I don't have a header, but I do agree with you that top end gain is more noticeable than mid-range gain. Having a tubular intake helps air pass through much faster and easier compared to the stock rubber intake. 

What I have learned from what you said is what I guess Mike Kojima might say too. Having an aftermarket header means air exits faster, or more accurately, a larger volume of air is able to exit. However, with the stock air intake/box, you will have a drastic difference in the amount of air going out compared to air going in (ratio of air exiting is greater than air entering the engine). By installing that intake, you brought down the difference. Its like sucking through a coffee stirrer vs sucking through a good round straw. By using that theory, we can conclude that your findings are true (i.e. header and intake complement each other).

If you were to go vice versa on your testing, that is install the intake and stay stock all over, you would have a gain, and that gain would go up with adding the header and exhaust.

That's why people say that when you get a header, its a good idea to do something about intake and exhaust as well. Things have a way of working hand in hand I suppose. 

PS, that roar at high-rpm with this intake is definitely a turn-on!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *Having a tubular intake helps air pass through much faster and easier compared to the stock rubber intake.
> 
> What I have learned from what you said is what I guess Mike Kojima might say too. Having an aftermarket header means air exits faster, or more accurately, a larger volume of air is able to exit.
> 
> PS, that roar at high-rpm with this intake is definitely a turn-on!  *


2 things here:

1) yes air is able to escape easier being smoother and bigger, but probably the biggest advantage of the header is the pairing of cylinders. for that brief period when an exaust valve is open it's paired w/ the other cylinder that has it's intake open, when the exaust air passes by the primary w/ the intake valve open it creates a low pressure (a vaccumme) and aids in sucking air into the cylinder. So cylinder, I believe #'s 1/4 are combined and 2/3. IIRC. 

2) as for your last statement... get a header... then tell me what it sounds like, your car will file charges.... BTW... go pacesetter!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

2SR20DE said:


> *
> 
> So cylinder, I believe #'s 1/4 are combined and 2/3. IIRC.
> 
> As for your last statement... get a header... then tell me what it sounds like, your car will file charges.... BTW... go pacesetter! *


Yup, clarification for noobs reading that: 1 and 4 go together on the compression stroke, while at the same time 2 and 3 go together on the exhaust stroke. The same applies vice versa.

On the header issue, I'm a little iffy. With my setup (which used to be nothing but the intake, 16* advanced timing, and a shitty Autozone muffler), I could pull cars (SR20 equipped, that is) that had CAI, headers, cat-back exhaust and really timing in advance of 17*. Plus, because I have other plans (has to do with something that spools up ) the header will be useless for me.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Best Air Intake on Ebay*



harris81 said:


> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2436871427
> 
> 
> That is the one I bought last April. My car pulls a little better in the mid and top range compared to stock. *


 My weapon-r intake pipe is very similar to that one, and yes i agree mid-top end power is much better now compared to the stock rubber pipe...


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33659&item=2438586102 i just bought this one cause im too cheap for a CAI and my car is pushing 300k miles


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

They are one coupling too short in that pic. Its exactly what I got, just not from Bomz Racing.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

did you find someway to make it work? or you send it back? ewps
im the one with the missing boot ugh i hope it comes with all i need.... or im gonna be pissed i picked that one cause in item disc it said it came with the MAF and all parts needed.. damnit damnit damnit


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

dude i know, aint shopping on ebay hard? \

however, it looks like that one comes with enough parts, only thing that looks like its missing is more of those o-ring fasteners...

but, you need to let me know if it does have everything, b/c i need one.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

fatboypup said:


> *did you find someway to make it work? or you send it back? *


I contacted them about it and got the other coupling.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

my intake came in yesterday and im putting it on tommorow it came with the apater plat, the intake pipe, one coupling and one o-clamp, and the 2 brakets and some hose. You only need the one coupling to fit the pipe to the adapter plate cause the filter fits on the other end  anyways ill post results later.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

OK I am a dumbass i DID need 2 couplings  I had to goto the parts store and pay 10 bux for another. I didn't have any nuts to bolt the MAF adapter plate on so I had to ghetto zip tie it on, (for the time being) but all and all its on. It's loud and it helps on the mid/top end. I have some pictures thou I left the camera outside in the car I'll try to post them tommorow


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

fatboypup said:


> *OK I am a dumbass i DID need 2 couplings  I had to goto the parts store and pay 10 bux for another. I didn't have any nuts to bolt the MAF adapter plate on so I had to ghetto zip tie it on, (for the time being) but all and all its on. It's loud and it helps on the mid/top end. I have some pictures thou I left the camera outside in the car I'll try to post them tommorow *


 damn, 10 bucks for a coupling? where you live? cuzz you got j00ed bro.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

the parts store didnt have one so i had to goto a local "performance":bs: shop. I know it was a buck part but I needed it I had the car apart and couldn't do without it at the moment  sometimes you just gotta give extra for something when you cant wait heh


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

If your talking about a silicone coupling for the intake pipe, don't feel bad dude. Ten bucks is cheap, i've seen them sell for as much as $30 for a 2.5"x3" coupling. Which is the size needed when using a 3" mid-pipe...


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, I emailed the ebay seller and told them I had to spend 10 bucks on the coupling hoping I can get some kinda credit or shipping break on a future purchace. Ughhh wtf its near midnite my Vikes are gonna loose and i gotta be to work in 5 hours........ DAMN THE MAN


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I knew this would happen. You should have taken note of my post, and you should have been cautious and emailed those guys before you started working on the car. You got me wondering as to how you thought you were going to pull it off with the air filter going in on the other end, without even thinking about the MAF! I assume you forgot about the MAF, which is why your post on buying a coupling worth $10 (damn thats way too much). Anyway, hope you learned that patience definitely is a virtue.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

Well after a few extra dollars and a few cuss words here is the Bomz Intake in all its ghettoness. I will bolt the MAF adapter plate someday.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

wow, that ga16 is small...


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *wow, that ga16 is small... *



yo bra, don't forget your roots..... just because you shoe horned the beast in your car


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

*bastards*

i just got one of those crappy ebay air intakes for temp uses, and it doenst fit right, i dont know who made it but they neeed to lay off the crack.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

What do you mean it doesn't fit right?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I can vouch for that 3" midpipe, it fit my '91 fine, I just had to make sure it was oriented the right way. I noticed a difference up top only, the engine used to seem like it was running out of breath after 6000, but with that it revved pretty free. But I have a JWT pop charger on the end of mine, not that crappy thing they give you. Shit, that was probably the best $35 bucks I spent last year.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

harris81 said:


> What do you mean it doesn't fit right?


 i mean it doesnt fit right, its a big P.O.S. it the worst thing i've ever bought off ebay...course, what do i expect, it was cheap. DOH! i wont do that again...im now after the nismo or the hotshot CAI myself, idk, maybe a pop charger...

hey 91SR20DE, whe'd you get yoru pop charger at? do you have a link?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I got the pop charger from a guy on ebay for like $25 bucks + shipping, but you can get them brand new from JWT or Stillen still.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> i mean it doesnt fit right, its a big P.O.S. it the worst thing i've ever bought off ebay...course, what do i expect, it was cheap. DOH! i wont do that again...im now after the nismo or the hotshot CAI myself, idk, maybe a pop charger...


It fit perfect on mine. I have no complaints yet.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

harris81 said:


> It fit perfect on mine. I have no complaints yet.


yeah well you also have a ga16de and i was testing on an sr20, it was a good 55 bucks wasted. ida been better off buying the more expensive one, which i will.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> yeah well you also have a ga16de and i was testing on an sr20, it was a good 55 bucks wasted. ida been better off buying the more expensive one, which i will.


Nope... Harris has an SR. I have that intake on my SR/ high port. It fits fine... Cheese ball but it works.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> yeah well you also have a ga16de and i was testing on an sr20, it was a good 55 bucks wasted. ida been better off buying the more expensive one, which i will.


Ummm, yea... Look close dude, that is an SR20. Again, it fit on my low-port and I know some members on the sr20forum site who have it on their high-ports. I have not heard of anyone complain about the intake like you have. Oh well, I guess its a YMMV thing.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> wow, that ga16 is small...


What are you talking about? Dimensionally the GA and the SR are damn near the same size. Hence why they both fit in the same chassis with only two different motor mounts.


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Cheap cone filters*

Guys, anyone buying an intake or MAF adapter on eBay or anywhere else that comes with a cone filter needs to be really careful. I bought an RX-7 MAF adapter (perfect fit on an 88 VG30E S12)on eBay, and the "K&N style" cone filter that came with it was similar looking to the ones in those eBay pics. Many of these filter that are being sold have the metal screen in the endcap so the look like a Blitz filter, but they do NOT have the inner filter element like a Blitz. That opening in the end leads directly down the center of the filter and into the MAF! Meaning air is going into your engine having passed through no filter media whatsoever! If you have one of the filters with the screen in the end, my advice is to remove it immediately and look carefully through the screen. If you can see right out the other end, through that POS away! Your engine is digesting unfiltered air. I only had the one I got on there long enough to drive to Pep Boys and pick up an APC cone filter with a closed endcap to hold me over until I get a K&N of the right size. It was raining when I drove to Pep Boys, and I could feel my engine skipping as water droplets hit the hot wire in the MAF and whacked out the reading! If that much moisture was getting through imagine how much dust and other crap gets thorugh. These filters are useless.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I cant believe how long this post has been going on for. Its :lame:


----------

